# The derpy goat game



## ThreeHavens

Have some hilarious pictures you wanna share? Here's the place.

Little Tyke's morning face.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL:

That is adorable


----------



## Trickyroo

First one , my beagle Kelly I just had to post  I came across it when looking for pictures for this thread. 
That is her grouchy hungry growl .
She is just yawning , and I was there with a camera at the time , lol.
The second is my Bunny , giving me her raspberry face 
You just gotta love them


----------



## fd123

The 1st & 2nd pics are "MOMMA GOAT" half asleep..The 3rd pic is lilly after she smelled some gasoline..


----------



## fd123

Heres another pic of my crazy "MOMMA GOAT" i just walked out and she was laying there chewing her cud!! lol...


----------



## WarPony

This is Rosemary II, aka Rosie, my derpygoat. She was concerning me with her derpyness, for a while I called her "Psychoti-goat". But she seems to have outgrown most of it.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh my goodness :laugh: Psychoti-goat!


----------



## Trickyroo

:laugh:Oh that is funny , psychoti goat ,


----------



## Trickyroo

MY favorite is of Momma Goat laying there with her new head decor , so cute 
She's like " does this make me look fat " ?


----------



## WillowGem

Baby Arthur, giving a raspberry 









And silly Merlin


----------



## Tlambert95

Apple loves to make this face. She does it all the time. She is getting rounder by the day. I am so glad I stuck in for her. She is coming around great. Such a good girl.


----------



## MOgoatlady

I love that last pic with Merlin


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Merlin and Arther , those two are so darn cute !! 
I just want to pick them up and squish them 
Im so in love with that Arther , lolol.

I LOVE the last picture of Apple , she is just adorable and that face , lolol
She's like " gimmi a kiss"


----------



## ThreeHavens

Miss Noodles.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL:

Looks like she is singing , lolol

"old mcdonald had a faaaarm" :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem

Woodhaven, I love Miss Noodles...she's adorable!


----------



## Tayet

Here are two pics of a goat I used to have. Her name was Wendy and she was kinda dumb/silly but she was a big sweetie.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , she's adorable  she has such pretty eyes


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> Woodhaven, I love Miss Noodles...she's adorable!


Thank you!

And oh my goodness Wendy's second picture XDD


----------



## Tayet

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And oh my goodness Wendy's second picture XDD


LOL, I have never had another goat act the way she did! She was one of a kind.


----------



## MollyLue9

Pic 1: lamb giving my friend a raspberry

Pic 2: "can ya see me ma? Am I in the shot?"

Pic 3: WAIT you mean I'm NOT just another dog?


----------



## fezz09

Oh oh oh!!! I LOVE silly pics! I have a ton lol don't worry I won't share them ALL!! 









Moose always did this when he thought he was about to get a bottle lol









Chickens... TERRIFIED if geese









Megatron the killer mouser(head is not stuck) refuses to come down from the loft for a visit so be just pokes his head through the whole and howls lol









Dancing goats!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Ham anyone??!!









MOOOOOOOMMMMMM FEED MEEEEEE!!!

















My chicken guardian!


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## reggieandmaya

Reggie and I 

And one of our American Chins hopped up in the Nesting Box


----------



## Tayet

^
You're really pretty!


----------



## reggieandmaya

Thank you Tayet!


----------



## Tayet

Oh Penny, you are such a silly girl.


----------



## KymberLeAnn

These photos are a few years old but I figured I'd share them anyway 
The first is Stacy facing the camera and Hoho threatening my brother.
Second: Stacy getting angry with me for not petting her.
Third: Hoho giving me kisses, with Stacy rudely interrupting our moment. "Hmm,.. Let me insert my butt into this photo, I'm sure they'll love that"
Fourth: Stacy thinks she's the boss sometimes.
Fifth: Uncle Buck missing his ladies. <3
Sixth: (and most recent)
My new buck Crusader, checkin out his ladies. Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

Loving the pictures! (Especially the adorable pig butt).


----------



## jbreithaupt

Miss Crazy Eyes!!! I didn't scream BOO, she pretty much always looks like this!!


----------



## WillowGem

Nom-Nom!!


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor:Merlin your funny 
Hi Arthur :wave: Arthur , was that you :scratch:


----------



## xymenah

jbreithaupt I laughed way too hard at your crazy goat. She looks nuts.

I think Beep looks like a stoner in this pic. Her lip and right nostril always hangs like that because she was attacked by a dog and half of her face was paralyzed by it for a while. Her tongue used to hang out too.


----------



## xymenah

Well I was looking through my old pictures and figured I could post a few more.

These are from Beep in April 2009


















This is a goat I used to have called Betty in December 2009.


----------



## Trickyroo

Beep is hysterical !
Betty is really pretty , she looks like a comical soul


----------



## goathiker

Minette looks like she butted someone too hard


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

The second one is what I came outside to a couple months ago. But my dog was running in circles trying to get my chick off


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Oh my gosh, these are all so funny! Emilieanne, that chick is hilarious! :slapfloor:I'll have to get on my other computer and see if I can pull up some of my derpy goat pics. I've got some pretty good ones!


----------



## emilieanne

Goat Lover 98 said:


> Oh my gosh, these are all so funny! Emilieanne, that chick is hilarious! :slapfloor:I'll have to get on my other computer and see if I can pull up some of my derpy goat pics. I've got some pretty good ones!


Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo

I think I have a few pictures for this thread 
You may have seen some though....

The first one with Rosita cracks me up , I didnt even get a chance to mix in the new shavings , she loves to roll in new shavings , she is such a fun girl 
I just love that her !I cant wait to breed her , I NEED more Manchies , they are simply one of the bests breeds , to me anyways , lolol.


----------



## augusffa

P.s. he's sneezing in the pic


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
OMG !! Those pictures are hysterical !!!!

I love them all , but the one with the goat I think she is sleeping in the barn .
Her neck is stretched out over her back , lolol.
That one had me in stitches 

The last one though is the best , what a cute baby


----------



## Trickyroo

A few more silly photos


----------



## ThreeHavens

These are all so great!


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG these are just too funny & cute!!!

First ones of ours that came to mind was right after we got our goats, Snow White was super affectionate with my kids playing on the wood pile....my son was being a complete goof!










He was acting like such a dork while Snow White found a new subject for her affection lol


















A doeling from Snow White's 2nd set of twins lol









Madison when she was a few months old LOL









Silly Dude!









One of my favorites....OMG!









Love and Licks lol









Another favorite, they were all worn out!


















Gonna ignore me? I'll pull your hair down lol









It wasn't me!









Ignore, once? But twice? Think not!









OMG that didn't taste like THAT the first time it went down lol









OMG OMG OMG




































I'll post more later lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

Candice you have such a funny herd!


----------



## ETgoatygirl

*My Silly Goats*

What a great thread! It definitely smile Here are a few silly goat photos of my own herd...


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG !! Those are too funny , lolol
They had me rolling , lol
Candice , hysterical , your goats are simply hysterical !!! 
The one with the chocolate doe , Im sorry I forgot her name , that one photo 
should be on TGS , lolol 
The saying should read , "The Goat Spot Wants You" lolol
Unless someone can come up with a better saying , that one is just a riot !!


----------



## Trickyroo

ETgoatygirl , yours are so funny , lolol 
I love the one one goat staring into the water bucket , lolol.
That one had my hysterical , lolol
Your goats are really pretty  I love the first one , that little one is adorable !


----------



## Trickyroo

Candice , I love the photo of Snow White asleep in the wheelbarrow ,lololol.
Wow , they are all so funny , lol The one with Marissa hugging the goat is super cute !! I can see why Snow White is so special to your family 
What in the world did you tell the goat in the second to last photo ??? lolol

Sorry to hijack a bit here , but how is Madison ?

Hey , BTW , whats going on with Madison ?


----------



## Stacykins

These are my derpy pictures!

Yoko, itching her butt on a post (so ladylike!)

Artie, a wether, mounting George from the wrong direction 

Artie being...silly. 

George being a buck! 

And Lacey, my mother's dog. Caught her while she had a DERP! look on her face. She really is a very smart dog...too smart most of the time!


----------



## critergiter09

Love all these pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

critergiter09 , those pictures are so freakin funny , lolol
Your goats are adorable 
They are all great , my favorite is the last two , lol
I LOVE the grey colored goats !! That hat looks really funny , does this doe wear it voluntarily or was it just a captured photo ?
Too funny , lolol


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh my gosh critergiter09! I want the smiling hairdo soooooo badly!


----------



## critergiter09

Thanks y'all. The gray one is our sweet ms Nanny I made this hat for her I'm teaching my self how to crochet. Lol. She seemed to like it once it was on. But we had a time getting her to hold still. I don't leave it on her all the time just on special days. And the hair doo billy pictured first was nanny's first born. My uncle is using him as his herd sire but hopefully I'll get him back soon. He is such a doll with his Elvis hair.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## WillowGem

Silly Goats!! I love all the photos!

Here are a few of my boys from this past summer.
The last one of Arthur and my husband cracks me up, Arthur does NOT believe that all the treats are gone...LOL!!


----------



## WillowGem

Not goats...but a couple of my dogs...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , Arthur and Merlin look like they meant business in that first photo , lol. Those two are so cute 
I love the one with your hubs , Arthur really looks serious in this one , lol
He looks to be saying , " I cant believe you ran out of treats " !!!!
OR " You know what happens when you run out of treats for me , don't you "

Your dogs are great , love the one of the bigger dog , forgot the name , but is that her kissy face ? lolol

NO !!!!!! Dont smush the chihuahua !!!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Your dogs are great , love the one of the bigger dog , forgot the name , but is that her kissy face ? lolol


Thanks Laura...and that's Ruby's "eating yummy watermelon" face...LOL!!


----------



## Engebretsen

Georgia


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww


----------



## Engebretsen

Brat


----------



## Engebretsen

Lacey


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the first one, lolol. Too cute 
Lacey looks to be very deep in thought , lol
Love that color ! 
It's funny , lately when I go out to the barn and I see my LaMancha Rosita , I have been calling her Bama ! I did it twice ! I think it's because one , they are the same color and two , I'm thinking about Bama having such cute little Manchies , lol 
There is something that about this color that I really , really like


----------



## Engebretsen

Trickyroo said:


> I love the first one, lolol. Too cute
> Lacey looks to be very deep in thought , lol
> Love that color !
> It's funny , lately when I go out to the barn and I see my LaMancha Rosita , I have been calling her Bama ! I did it twice ! I think it's because one , they are the same color and two , I'm thinking about Bama having such cute little Manchies , lol
> There is something that about this color that I really , really like


Last weekend the neighbor kids were climbing over each other at the fence trying to pet/feed the goats. One girl, a cousin that's only there occasionally, wanted Bama. She started crying when I told her we sold Bama.

My husband loves Lacey's color. He said that it reminds him of elk. He was really hoping she'd have a "mini me" that we could keep, but her breeding with the alpine buck must not have taken. Now she's bred to the same munchie buck that the rest of our girls (including Bama) were bred to. Just waiting to see if she settles now.


----------



## Trickyroo

lol Funny how the little one missed Bama , ll
I hope Lacey is bred too


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Twix: "Note to self: there a reason why nobody comes running to dive into the fresh baking soda mom puts out"
(Meanwhile, everybody else is fighting over the fresh minerals)
And after the crowd wore out, Felix decided he'd better try out these minerals for hisself


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HaleyD

This thread is killing me! :ROFL:

Ok, I have a few to share!

The first one Is my dog Hank, playing with my boyfriends new puppy, Rusty
The second one is Hank in mid yawn
The third one is Gilligan sitting like a dog
The fourth one is Chevy, a goat my boyfriend raised in FFA in 2008 wearing my jacket


----------



## Engebretsen

Lol. I love Chevy!


----------



## TwistedKat

Berry munch'in nom nom!


----------



## Engebretsen

From today...


----------



## Trickyroo

WarPony said:


> This is Rosemary II, aka Rosie, my derpygoat. She was concerning me with her derpyness, for a while I called her "Psychoti-goat". But she seems to have outgrown most of it.


I think Rosie looks like she may start break dancing any minute !!
And the other goat is saying " go Rosie, go Rosie ,go Rosie ,you go girl


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , loving that sun arent they


----------



## ThreeHavens

Mmmm, breakfast!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , precious girl  She is so pretty


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Firecracker


----------



## WillowGem

LOL Goat Lover 98...I love Firecracker's hair-do!

Woodhaven, Patti is so sweet.


----------



## Trickyroo

Firecracker is freakin hilarious !!!


----------



## Engebretsen

Goat Lover 98 said:


> Firecracker
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/qike3b5of/


So great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trickyroo

I have a few more to add to the derpy file 
The first one is Rosita , apparently she was thirsty , second is of my boy with his "please throw the ball mom , please" look , lol
And the third is my dog Sally with her daughter Rylee who I was babysitting , according to her she doesnt know who that hind foot belongs to.....


----------



## Trickyroo

I just noticed this , Sally the momma of Rylee looks as if she is denying she knows Rylee ! " I did not give birth to this nutcase" says Sally , lolol


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I forgot about the famous Saanenpede


----------



## Trickyroo

Saanenpede :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Laura, you have beautiful dogs! And, of course, beautiful goats. Especially the rare bucket-head specimen.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Noodles is content with her full tummy.


----------



## Engebretsen

Trickyroo said:


> I have a few more to add to the derpy file
> The first one is Rosita , apparently she was thirsty , second is of my boy with his "please throw the ball mom , please" look , lol
> And the third is my dog Sally with her daughter Rylee who I was babysitting , according to her she doesnt know who that hind foot belongs to.....


Silly Rosita.

Those darn hind feet have a tendency to sneak up on dogs! Poor things.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , thank you WHF  They are a good bunch of doggies 
Noodles is adorable !! She does look very content , lol

I actually have a video of Rosita playing with the water bucket tonight but I was having trouble uploading it or downloading it , whatever it supposed to do it wasnt doing , so at least I took pictures too , lol.
I surprised myself that I had my phone with me when she became the 
"bucket head goat" , lol. She puts in back down and does it again and then starts walking around with it on her head , I swear she is looney tunes , lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wysteria giving me her innocent 'whatcha doin?' look










Kung Fu Power!


----------



## Engebretsen

Trickyroo said:


> Awww , thank you WHF  They are a good bunch of doggies
> Noodles is adorable !! She does look very content , lol
> 
> I actually have a video of Rosita playing with the water bucket tonight but I was having trouble uploading it or downloading it , whatever it supposed to do it wasnt doing , so at least I took pictures too , lol.
> I surprised myself that I had my phone with me when she became the
> "bucket head goat" , lol. She puts in back down and does it again and then starts walking around with it on her head , I swear she is looney tunes , lol.


Laura, you need to move to Colorado... Then Rosita can play bucket head with Georgia.


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG Karen that is hysterical , lol Is that Bratt following her around 
trying to figure out what the heck she is doing ? lolol.
I love the last picture of them , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

Candice , I cant stop laughing at those photos !!
And I cant get that song out of my head now !!
Everybody was Kung Foo Fighting.... 

I seriously want that picture , I cant stop laughing , OMG !!
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura! The kids and me get a kick out of it every time we see it! 

Karen - that is hysterical LOL!!! We've had a bucket head a time or two but never like that lol


----------



## Used2bmimi

After a long night of partying, Coquette was looking for a little hair of the dog. 

Seriously, don't know exactly how the box got there, but Coquette is now my hubby's favorite! Glad I found her early!


----------



## HoosierShadow

A few more on facebook lol










The butts - lol just before we got our trailer. We had to get ready to take them to get their 4-H health papers/tags.









Baby Wysteria the first time she ever got to play in the snow lol









SNow White 









Not a goat, but this picture makes me laugh every time I see it LOL!!!









Another one that makes me laugh...oh those expressions lol









Never roll too close to the creek...you might fall in LOL









Lyrica 



























I wouldn't let him on the deck....so he felt the need to try and steal the watergun....lol









OMG he's coming!!









The sun glare was just too much for them...









Wysteria giving the judge her 'What did you say about me?' look lol









OMG!!! What is that stuff mom????


----------



## Trickyroo

Candice, UNBELIEVABLE picutres !!
Love them , thanks for sharing


----------



## WillowGem

Amazing pics, Candice...I can't even pick a favorite.
Although I really, really like the goats doing a little two-step on the deck...LOL!!

Laura, I had a bucket headed goat here yesterday, the first time it's happened. 
Silly Merlin just stood there waiting for me to remove it. 
Your dog is so funny, pretending she doesn't know "that other one"...heehee!


----------



## WillowGem

Here are my Derpy Dogs, and one of Baby Arthur...just so I'm following the rules...LOL!!
Gizzie, doing this best seal pup impression.
Ruby, testing out the goat playground.
Kessler, not impressed with his cool new look.


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL silly critters! 

Thanks for the kind words on the pics! I had some more I wanted to share, but I must have deleted them! I'll have to find them, they are from a couple of years ago. 

That 'butt' picture makes me laugh, we had 5 young does in the SUV. The 2nd butt from the left is Star, when we took her to the vet on Dec 27th, she BARELY fit back there! She couldn't even hold her head up all the way! Amazing how you don't realize exactly how much they've grown until something like that happens.


----------



## Engebretsen

Trickyroo said:


> OMG Karen that is hysterical , lol Is that Bratt following her around
> trying to figure out what the heck she is doing ? lolol.
> I love the last picture of them , lolol


Laura, that's actually Bama tailing her... they're not the most recent pics


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , I love your dogs , I would like to have little Gizzie , what a face , 
it just needs kissing , lol So cute 
Ruby is a sweetheart , she looks like such a lovebug , lol.
Kessler apparently doesnt like dress up , lolol Poor baby !!!
He looks embarrassed , lol And he has that "Mom , your gonna pay big for this" 
look in his face !!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh and my Arthur , my little snuggly baby boy


----------



## WillowGem

Thanks, Laura...Gizzie would gladly take your kisses, and return them times ten!
He's such a little lover!


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo said:


> A few more silly photos


Omg the dog!!! Hahaha i laughed when i saw that!


----------



## jbreithaupt

I got a bucket head, well kinda. She stuck her head in there and then I had to catch her to get it off.










Big Momma Betty Jean was trying to see what was in the bucket while it was on Jasmines neck!!!


----------



## Engebretsen

jbreithaupt said:


> I got a bucket head, well kinda. She stuck her head in there and then I had to catch her to get it off.
> 
> Big Momma Betty Jean was trying to see what was in the bucket while it was on Jasmines neck!!!


Aw, bucket heads are the best sort of goats.


----------



## DDFN

She worked so hard to get that piece of hay and then dropped it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Huh? ....Somebody say somethin' to me?


----------



## ksevern

Well, I have a lamancha we call Freakazoid. Yells 24-7.

Here she is monopolizing feed my laying on it. She's the one on the right, draped over feeding and laying inside feeder.


----------



## Trickyroo

Freakazoid , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Daisy being...well, Daisy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , anybody named Daisy is just adorable


----------



## WillowGem

Awww, look at Daisy, showing her pearly whites!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Daisy~ "I'm tellin' ya....I'm innocent! I shouldn't BE here!"


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tasha642

So are we going on a trip nobody told us about?


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Awww , so pretty , I love that face


----------



## NyGoatMom

"Ethel? Do we need to go through baggage claim?"


----------



## tasha642

Pam is the one in the carrier and Tara is wondering what the heck she is doing in the cage lol.


----------



## milkmaid

Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! These are hysterical!

Say CHEESE









"I come from AAAAAlabama with my banjo on my knee!"



























This little chick, Dot, was very upset when his mother started roosting on the perch instead of on the floor where he could snuggle up underneath her. They finally came up with a compromise.


----------



## ThreeHavens

So cute, everyone!


----------

